# Canada Day Fun with The Wiggles!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Enjoy!



















[/url]
[/img]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7484698444/]
[img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8027/7484698444_863f208a99.jpg[/url]
[/img]








[/url]
[/img]








[/url]
[/img]








[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Great photos!

I just love your photos, they are so crisp and clear and your dogs are just stunning!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

awww such cute smooshy boxer faces!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always take such great photos.
Malcolm and Lila are the perfect pair!


----------

